# help and/or advice needed



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi , i am currently working on a 1995 Nissan Altima GXE , i bought it totaled ,and i have bough a whole new front end, (2 fenders , bumper, bumper cover , hood , 6 new lights ,radiator support , etc) and i have also had the car repainted , im looking for any tips on in-expensive ways to fix up the interior , id like to redo it in black ,possibly to match my seats , which are a black furry material , i have found material to match this , but i am not sure if it can be installed on the roof and door panels , i was going to do this myself , but im having second thoughts , im not sure i trust myself enuff to try , dont wanna mess things up yanno? well , another problem im having is rims.....i dunno wut to get , espcially not with a short money supply , i was thinking spokes , but im not sure , sum people tell me racing wheels , also not sure about that ,if any 1 has any tips on inexpensive ways to make this car look nice , as well as do it youslef projects , i would greatly appreciate them. Thanks. 
Sincerely,
~Seth
P.S. I have pictures of the car if it would help u on assisting me with advice.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got some very good advice, get off this site and go to a better one, one where everything is strictly altima. www.altimas.net tell them AsleepAltima sent you. oh and btw, dont post any questions without searching first. save yourself some heartache, the guys there are good guys, but rough on newbs that ask questions without searching.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

*ty*

thx , will do =D


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

good luck on the car dawg


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I would reccomend having a proffesional do the interior.
The only reason I'm saying this, is because you know they are not going to mess it up, and if you do try, and do screw something up, you will probably be spending more money in the long run.

Good luck with the car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

hey brother for the interior, door panels well if you take them off there are 4 clips holding the brace that the cloth is wrapped around as far as the color of the pannel if nedded, they have a plastic spray paint works great, the roof well to get to that you have alot of work but it can be done , i know i did it .......... so cloth is cheap , spray paint is cheap they also have a web site for leather if interested .now as far as the carpet, even harder then then roof but not to the point that you will mess up just to the point were yuowill need some time and space to store the interior well if any thing else let me know good luck


----------

